# Unimat- Thread cutting accy questions from a Newbie



## yauchs (Aug 9, 2021)

I just picked up a fairly complete (I think) Unimat SL mini lathe.   I've downloaded the manual and started cleaning up all the bits and pieces.   I have the thread cutting attachment, multiple threaded drums/followers and cutting tools.    After several passes reading the manual checking out the illustrations I still can't quite figure out how to mount the threaded drum to the spindle.   Does anyone have one of these beasts and can help me make the jump (pictures would be great!) ?


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 9, 2021)

the image was copied from the internet
the thread form goes behind the chuck


since i don't have the threading attachment, i can only imagine that threading will be done at low DOC's.
also threading will be at high speed, unless the low speed bracket and pulleys are used.

i look forward to seeing your take on threading from the Unimat


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 9, 2021)

i made a few unimat videos that may help out,
or at least demonstrate how they perform against different materials


----------

